# Frank Pfeiffer - Composer for Media - eXagy



## eXagy (Jan 8, 2016)

I am a composer for trailer, film, advertisements and games, based in Germany

Some of my tracks can be found in my Soundcloud-profile:
eXagy - Frank Pfeiffer
https://soundcloud.com/exagy

Thanks a lot for listening.

I also like designing covers, logos, graphics and UI's.
Cheers,
Frank


----------

